# suchmaschinen



## sadi (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo auch,
ich habe eine nicht ganz passende Frage zu HTML, aber hier erreiche ich mehr Leute. Ich habe das Problem, dass meine webseiten, welche ich ins Internet stelle, einefach nicht von google oder yahoo regestriert werden. Die notwendigen meta tags wie keyword, content, robot, revisit sind alle eingebaut. Ich gehe auch immer zu google und melde die Seite zum Durchsuchen an, obwohl dies laut goggle Information nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Bei manchen Webseiten warte ich nun schon seit ein zwei Jahre und es tut sich einfach nichts.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar tipps geben, worauf man besonders achten muss.

Vielen Dank

Sascha


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juli 2004)

Also du hast die Webseite bei Google angemeldet, und Google hat seit 2 Jahren nicht hereingeschaut?

Das ist in der Tat merkwürdig.....hast du schon mal in deiner Statistik nachgeschaut,....ob Google wirklich nicht bei dir vorbeikommt... vielleicht findest du ja nur nicht deinen Eintrag.

Poste doch mal eine URL zu einer dieser Seiten....damit man auf Fehlersuche gehen kann(und gleichzeitig steigt dadurch noch das Ranking der entsprechenden Seite)


----------



## DrOverflow (30. Juli 2004)

Geh mal auf eine Download-Site (zB Winload.de) und gib dort unter Suchen mal "Suchmaschine" ein. 

Es gibt genügend Programme, die dich, zumindest laut Beschreibung, bei über 500 Suchmaschinen eintragen. 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Night Vision Worker (30. Juli 2004)

Schau dir mal meinen und Basileus Eintrag an:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=165029

Um möglichst schnell in google gelistet zu werden, solltest du dich bei den folgenden Verzeichnissen eintragen, da google seinen Weg zu dir am schnellsten über einen Eintrag auf anderen Seiten findet..

Das google Page Rank wird von diesen Seiten mit -1 auf deine Seite vererbt. Je höher der PR deiner Seite umso "wichtiger" wertet sie google..

http://www.dmoz.org PR: 9 
http://www.agada.de PR: 6 
beetoo.de PR: 6 
http://www.bellnet.com PR: 6 
http://www.catall.de PR: 6 
http://www.de-linkliste.de PR: 6 
http://www.flix.de PR: 6 
http://www.linkball.de PR: 6 
http://www.petersweb.at PR: 6 
http://www.mair.net PR: 6 
http://www.netreal.de PR: 6 
http://www.37x.de PR: 5 
http://www.aberto.de PR: 5 
http://www.acont.de PR: 5 
http://www.bestofall.de PR: 5 
http://www.browsi.de PR: 5 
http://www.bunte-suche.de PR: 5 
http://www.cyber-content.de PR: 5 
http://www.derarchivar.de PR: 5 
http://www.devaro.com PR: 5 
http://www.dorox.de PR: 5 
http://www.filemaster.de PR: 5 
http://www.fixx.de PR: 5 
http://www.gewinnerseiten.de PR: 5 
http://www.gifarchiv.net PR: 5 
http://www.information.de PR: 5 
http://www.linko.de PR: 5 
http://www.links2000.de PR: 5 
http://www.mavicanet.com PR: 5 
http://www.moonball.de PR: 5 
http://www.mukado.com PR: 5 
http://www.mylinkguide.de PR: 5 
http://www.online-favoriten.de PR: 5 
http://www.partnerstyle.de PR: 5 
http://www.saxonysearch.de PR: 5 
http://www.script-resource.de PR: 5 
http://www.beiblatt.com PR: 4 
http://www.debuy.de PR: 4 
http://www.derfinder.at PR: 4 
http://www.deutsches-internetverzeichnis.de PR: 4 
http://www.deutscher-inhalt.de/verzeichnis/index.php PR: 4 
http://www.die-suche.com PR: 4 
http://www.dreigutelinks.de PR: 4 
http://www.findetalles.de PR: 4 
http://www.germannetz.de PR: 4 
http://www.giessennet.de PR: 4 
http://www.hostgl.de PR: 4 
http://www.hiersuchen.de PR: 4 
http://www.hp-archiv.com PR: 4 
http://www.kk5.de PR: 4 
http://www.kreisunna24.de PR: 4 
http://www.leuch.de PR: 4 
http://www.limeo.de PR: 4 
http://www.linkhuette.de PR: 4 
http://www.llogin.com PR: 4 
http://www.logo22.de PR: 4 
http://www.lool.at PR: 4 
http://www.maxishop.de PR: 4 
http://www.naemlich.de PR: 4 
http://www.nethelpers.de PR: 4 
http://www.netzspider.com PR: 4 
http://www.netzspion.de PR: 4 
http://www.eckis.at/webindex/ PR: 4 
http://www.promosearch.de PR: 4 
http://www.toool.de PR: 4 
http://www.agenca.net PR: 3 
http://www.all-sites.de PR: 3 
http://www.delox.de/index.php PR: 3 
http://www.die-sauerlaender.de/service/pages/ PR: 3 
http://www.eurosoftware.de PR: 3 
http://www.expresssuchdienst.de PR: 3 
http://www.find123.de PR: 3 
http://www.freiesicht.de PR: 3 
http://www.freizeitplausch.ch PR: 3 
http://www.ghostsuche.de PR: 3 
http://www.guty.de PR: 3 
http://www.hit24.net PR: 3 
http://www.hitfind.de PR: 3 
http://www.info-schnellsuche.de PR: 3 
http://www.inhalt.de PR: 3 
http://www.jammba.de PR: 3 
http://www.linkdatei.de PR: 3 
http://www.linkindex.de PR: 3 
http://www.linktausch24.de PR: 3 
http://www.mastercrawler.de PR: 3 
http://www.myvista.de PR: 3 
http://www.profusion.de PR: 3 
http://www.boogy.de PR: 3 
http://www.professima.de PR: 3 
http://www.promobit.de/webkatalog/index.php PR: 3 
http://www.sanel.de PR: 3 
h2987.serverkompetenz.net/favss/html/cgi-bin/verzeichnis.pl PR: 3 
http://www.alles-in-deutschland.de PR: 2 
bannerrotation.org/links/ PR: 2 
http://www.discountnetz.de/Linkweb/ PR: 2 
http://www.linkit.ch PR: 2 
http://www.lucat.de PR: 0 
http://www.derwebmaster.com PR: 0 
http://www.aberja.de PR: 0 

bye,
b00ster


----------



## Night Vision Worker (30. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DrOverflow _
> *Geh mal auf eine Download-Site (zB Winload.de) und gib dort unter Suchen mal "Suchmaschine" ein.
> 
> Es gibt genügend Programme, die dich, zumindest laut Beschreibung, bei über 500 Suchmaschinen eintragen.
> ...



Hiervon kann ich nur abraten


----------



## DrOverflow (30. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Night Vision Worker _
> *Hiervon kann ich nur abraten *



Ach ja, und wieso?! 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Night Vision Worker (30. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DrOverflow _
> *Ach ja, und wieso?!
> 
> lg D;-]c *



Der manuelle redaktionelle Eintrag ist der automatisierten vorzuziehen, weil:

a) die Proggies nicht alle Felder / Kategorien der 500 Suchmaschinen berücksichtigen und teilweise Felder leerbleiben.

b) der automatisierte Eintrag in Suchmaschinen den Suchmaschinenbetreibern oft ein Dorn im Auge ist und diese alles daran setzen etwaige Proggies auszufiltern.

c) Die Suchmaschinen Ihre Struktur verändern, vielleicht eine neue, passendere Kategorie öffnen, die im Proggie noch nicht aufgeführt ist.

d) Man vielleicht auch nicht in jeder x-beliebigen Pornosuchmaschinen zu finden sein möchte!

..nur so für's erste!


----------



## DrOverflow (2. August 2004)

OK, danke für die Info; gut zu wissen das solche Programme nicht wirklich sinnvoll sind!  

lg D;-]c


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

Mal ne Frage:

Benutzt du Framesets?

Mit denen ist es nämlich besonders schwer in google reinzukommen.

Hier werden dann nur Keywörter aus dem <noframes> Bereich indiziert, den Rest deiner Homepage kannste dann im Grunde für google vergessen


----------



## sadi (2. August 2004)

Hallo,
vielen Dank an alle die hier rein gepostet haben.

Ich benutze frames für manche Seiten. Heißt das ich müsste zusätzlich die Seite ohne Frames erstellen?

Sascha


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

hm

wichtig ist erstmal ob deine Startseite frames benutzt

Wenn dem so ist, dann hört google bei der Startseite auf und geht auf deine anderen Dateien gar nicht mehr ein (darum: Hier dann lauter keywords in den Noframes - Bereich rein - solltest du dort Links reinschreiben werden die von Google aber auch nicht mehr verfolgt)

Grundsätzlich würde ich zumindest die Startseite Framefrei halten


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. August 2004)

Packe in den <noframe>-Bereich Links zu den Unterseiten....Google sollte diese Links verfolgen und die Ziele in den Index aufnehmen.


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

Nein macht google nicht

Seit der letzten Umstellung der Indizierungsmethoden verfolgt Google Links aus dem Noframes Bereich nicht mehr

(selbst erleben hab müssen)


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. August 2004)

Na gut...dann also doch am Besten eine mit Keywords/Links vollgepackte Startseite ohne Frames....incl. automatischer Weiterleitung zu den Frames(welche Google nicht erkennen darf )


----------



## Night Vision Worker (2. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von shutdown _
> *Nein macht google nicht
> 
> Seit der letzten Umstellung der Indizierungsmethoden verfolgt Google Links aus dem Noframes Bereich nicht mehr
> ...



..hast du vielleicht eine Beispielseite, wo dieses aufgetreten ist?! Meine Seiten greifen alle auf Frames zurück und mit den Links im NoFrame-Bereich habe ich keine Probleme! 0.o

..werd mal in den google usegroups danach recherchieren!


----------



## sadi (2. August 2004)

...eine Seite ist z.B. http://www.schiko-gbr.de


----------



## Night Vision Worker (2. August 2004)

Auch in den google usegroups konnte ich keinen Eintrag über Frames und das "nicht indizieren" von Links im  NoFrame-Bereich finden.

Ich selbst setze sehr oft Frames ein und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit - abgesehen vom -1 Ranking auf den nachfolgenden Seiten.

Vorschlag:
Optimier deine Index-Seite und den NoFrame-Bereich. Danach setze ich dich auf ein paar meiner Linklisten - dann sollten deine Seiten auch auf google gelistet werden! 

Siehe auch:
http://www.jan-k-tyrel.de
http://www.fotokalender-berlin.de

take care,
b00sterONe


----------



## tomate (26. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also die Geschichte mit dem noframes Bereich aufzuklären, wäre sehr wichtig. Ist es tatsächlich so, daß Google diesen Bereich nicht mehr verfolgt, wenn ein Frameset enthalten ist. Das wäre ja echt der Gag....

@shutdown


> Seit der letzten Umstellung der Indizierungsmethoden verfolgt Google Links aus dem Noframes Bereich nicht mehr


woher hast Du diese Info?

Mich betrifft es nämlich auch. Die index-Seite wird indiziert. Alle anderen nicht, obwohl ich schön im noframes und im body alle Links zu den Unterseiten reingepackt habe.
Der Google-Cache zeigt sauber den body-Bereich aus dem Frameset an und auch mit dem Lynx ist alles wunderbar. Nur Google indiziert nicht eine einzige Unterseite.

Für alle die Interesse haben, um welche Seite es sich handelt:
http://www.cbo-betriebsberater.de

Viele Grüsse
tomate


----------



## shutdown (26. August 2004)

Hi!

Wo ich diese Info her habe, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da es schon eine Ewigkeit her ist (mindesten 8 Monate) seit ich danach gesucht habe.

Auf jeden Fall gibt es ganze Foren (ich glaube sogar bei google verlinkt - bin mir aber nicht sicher), die sich über die Algorithmen und alles andere was Google betrifft unterhalten.

Und aus diesem Bereich habe ich die Info.

(Dass "alte" Seiten weiterhin komplett indiziert sind, dürfte ja klar sein, weil sie seltenst aus dem Google-Cache gelöscht werden - allerdings trifft diese Regelung auf neuangelegte Seiten zu, was ja dein Problem ist)

Auf jedenfall kann ich meine obenstehende Behauptung auf jeden Fall aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Ich bin jetzt auf tabellenbasiertes Layout umgestiegen - und habe keinerlei Probleme damit.

cu shutdown


----------

